# Mia's chi diary



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

dear diary i think im starting to loose my mind as i still dont have my little chi baby to write about, i think im going to call her pepsi as it was the only name me and chris could agree on (hes too fussy and im too indecisive).
I think ive got everything ready now for little pepsi, altho im still waiting for a hotwater bottle to come through form ebay, grr!!!. I still dont even know what date i can bring her home  the breeder sed she would ring me to let me know its either going to be in 9 days or 16 :shock: till then i shall have to continue becoming that little bit more deranged everyday

mia
x


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

Mia, I know exactly how u feel but hung in there...time flies...the day when you can finally bring Pepsi home with u will be here before you know it....I am so excited for you! :wink:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi Mia

I can tell I'm going to have to check your journal often because for right now, you and I are in the same boat -- chihuahua-less! 

Once you get you lil baby, will you let me know what she thinks of the hot water bottle? 

Also, I wanted to tell you that I really like the name Pepsi. Just curious if you also prefer Pepsi over Coke or if you just like the name? 

Anna


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

hee hee well i gald some one likes the name, i think i actualy do prefer pepsi over coke.. but for some reason end up always buying coke? it must be my subconscious that has bin corrupted with cokes non stop advertising lol.
not long ago aimee(funkydancer3) and darkamber were in the same boat as us, looks like its just us two now sigh
 
well hopefullytime should speed up sometime soon lol, iwas considering going into a deep sleep for the next week or so lol
mia
x


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

*diary*

dear diary i just had a thort... its friday tomoro, maybe the breeder will ring me about when the puppy is ready
mental note remember to be near fone at all times
mia
x


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

*diary*

dear diary
i am tempted to fone the breeder again but i think i may have pestered the poor woman enuff already, perhaps an email? that wouldnt be to intrusive would it? hmm...
im just worried shes goin to think im a little bit ga ga soon and wont give the puppy at all ale: 
sigh*

mia
x


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

*diary*

dear diary
well i emailed the breeder
she still hasnt emailed me back :crybaby: 
sniff
goodnight
mia
x


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 29, 2004)

Hi Mia

Any word from the breeder yet? I think I am almost as anxious as you are! 

Anna


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 29, 2004)

Why does it say "Guest" when I posted the reply above? :?: It should say my screen name of Boogaloo. Now I'm baffled...

Anna


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

*Dear diary*

Dear diary,
still no news from the breeder, i guess she really isnt an email person  , oh well at least now mu longest wait is two weeks, and i might even get her this saturday :blob4: 

i really need to keep from buying her anymore stuff, as i will soon be and debt and i dont even know whats shes gona like and what size she'll be, etc...
Im still in the process of puppy proofing my room, will finish that soon hopefuly. 
just 2/1 more week to go, im hoping this forum willl help keep me sane
mia
x
Ps: anna, well no news , and i think i sorted your guest problem out shudnt happen ne more


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

*diary*

Dear diary

Well i foned the breeder , He sed he thinks shell be ready next weekend altho he needs to check with his wife anne wether it might be ready this weekend, so he'll let me know. Sigh just 11 more days to go
mia
x


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

*diary*

dear diary
well im picking her up next saturday, its getting so close now :shock: this week has flown by and hopefully with the bank holiday weekend so will this next one!
I was teaching munchi some tricks today, i got her to do a handshake. so she can now sit, stay, kiss, shake. Only problem is she only does it if she wants something  shes one smart cookie when shes trying to get something and an even smarter cookie when she ignores you becos she knows youve not. i hope my chi doesnt end up so shallow humph  
mia
x


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Hi Mia, who or what is a munchi and how have you puppy proofed your home, just being nosey?Its great you get your baby next week, have you settled on Pepsi for its name? :?:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Yippee!! :wav: 

Pepsi is coming home next weekend! Bet you can't wait! I'm looking forward to seeing lots and lots of pictures! 

Anna
:grommit:


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

its soo close now, i cant wait till i get to share pictures with you all but be warned my comp already has hundreds of pet picks, so i dont dare to imagine what ill be like with my chi


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

oh and still no deffinete name for her :scratch:


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

Oh Mia, I am so happy that you'll finally be able to pick your little baby up next weekend!!!ccasion9: I can't wait to see some pictures!!! :flower:


----------



## funkydancer3 (Mar 5, 2004)

YIPPPPEEEEEEE< time for a celebration, I too cant believe your baby is coming home finally, its been a great road with you, both not knowing when we will be able to find our babies and when we will ever bring them home? BUT now its all coming to an end, i am soooo happy that she is finally coming home and i know she is gonna be one spoilt baby         

amie xx


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

Dear diary  
youll never guess what the breeder rang me on sunday night saying the puppy was ready and i went and picked her up today 
i couldnt actualy believe it till i had her in the car taking her home, ive deffineltly fallen in love with her! :love5: 
she seems perfect so far! exactly what i wouldve picked if i had pick of the litter, she was such and angel on the way home she just snuggled up to me and would occasionaly wake up and give me kisses. I cant get over how beautiful she is, i introduced her to my cat murphy and she tok to him straight away(probably cos the breeder has a few cats) and was licking him on the nose and trying to play with him. shes asleep now cant wait till she wakes up
:love5: mia
x


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

YAY!  :toothy1: 


I'm so glad the breeder called you. What a wonderful Easter present. Maybe you should name her Easter.  

I'm glad she seems to be even more perfect than you hoped for. I saw the pics of her in another thread and have to admit she is sure a cutie!

Anna


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Hi Mia, oh that is great news! Did she get on okay with Munchi or am i getting muddled up again :?


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

Dear diary
im one tired mommy i spent the night stressing over my new baby, while she slept, well like a baby, i had her in her crate(which is a mesh basket thing) on the bed, with the entrance open so she cud snuggle up to me, i spent the whole night waking up checking if she was ok.
when i woke up in the morning the first thing i saw was my little babys face wide awake staring at me, then i was bombarded with puppy kisses  
I dont think im doing to well with her potty and feeding schedule, she stil too scared of everything, hopefully she settle in soon
mia
x


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

oh and were still waiting to do the doggy intriductions  munchi and rockeat dont even know shes here. were hopingto let them meet on neutral ground
mia
x


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

todays pic ZZZZzzz...


----------



## Pangos_Mum (Mar 16, 2004)

Okay now I have to get another Chi baby...Mia she is precious!!!! She will settle soon-she needs to adjust to her new enviornment and understand that she is in her new home.


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

Dear diary
I think i finaly decided on a name for my baby "little flick (felicity=great happines) I think shes really starting to settle in now, i had about half an hour of puppy kisses this morning im not sure if she was trying to show that she likes me or trying to attack me. Shes sleepin now shes bin pretty drowsy today probably because she was being a little loon yesterday. Chris came round again, she was slightly shy with him at first but soon livened up and was wagging her tail and bum as hard as she could, then today she got a visit from my friend anh, flick just seems to love everyone, and now anh wanst a chihuahua
 
mia
x


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

dear diary
little flick is called chiquita now, im not goin to change it again i pwomise :roll:
Ive finaly got her chewing on her chew stick, by chewing it myself first lol the things i do for her, she slept on the bed all night last night, i didnt mean to let her stay as i was worried id crush her, but we were just so comfy and i feel asleep :sleepy2: 
Just a second ago i caught the lttle rascal with a stash of stuff in her little bed, shed managed to get hold of bits of my laundry and my pen, shes a bit of a hoarder me thinks.
Im trying to start training her a bit not, ivr got her todo a bit of a "shake" but still early days yet
mia
x

oh ive bin weighing her everyday today she came in at just under 1lb 8


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Mia said:


> todays pic ZZZZzzz...


 WHAT A DOLL.. I LOVE THAT SWEET SWEET FACE......I WISH I COULD HOLD HER!


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

Dear diary 
ive spent my first night away from keeks  my mum is babysitting, i keep fonin to check shes doin ok, she doesnt even miss me the little devil. cant wait to see her again today, but chris wont hurry up and get ready
grr
mia
x


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

dear diary
keeks seems to be growing fast now she looks so much like a big dog now, well a tiny big dog. last time i weighed her she was 1 lb 12 so she hasnt put on to much weight but her body is gettin much more muscular and she isnt as fragile ne more which i ma very relieved about! she is due her next shot on the 4th of may, cant wait till ican take her out with me
mia
x


----------

